# Spring wine pick up



## Julie (Feb 11, 2016)

Anyone headed to Luva Bella's to pick up this spring? Was wondering if anyone wanted to go to Golden Corral for brunch if picking up juice buckets.


----------



## Daisy317 (Feb 15, 2016)

I have never been there. I have only ever bought juice at Walker's. Depending on when you go I may be interested.


----------



## Julie (Feb 15, 2016)

Daisy if this doesn't happen I want to see about a Sunday brunch somewhere, I'll post up here on when and where, hopefully you will be able to make it.


----------



## Daisy317 (Feb 16, 2016)

I could probably be convinced to buy a bucket of red on pickup day. What do you recommend from there? (I have 5 whites and a blush in que to do so I want a red this spring).


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 6, 2016)

Depending on the day, we may be available for a Sundaay brunch/wine tasting/wine swap


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 7, 2016)

I was thinking about heading up as well.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 21, 2016)

okay Julie, how about an update???


----------



## Julie (Apr 3, 2016)

I am not thinking I am going to be able to plan anything this spring. Things have gotten very crazy. Three weeks ago, I get a call from my brother telling me that our Mom fell in the nursing home that she lives in and broke her hip. While in the hospital we find out that Mom is not being cared for the way she needs to be cared for. Medications are being administered in a hit and miss situation, she is being given her insulin without any testing. So to find another home for her, which we did, got her moved over there yesterday. In the meantime while we are down south for Easter, Mike’s Mom ends up in the hospital. Her kidneys are not functioning properly so her chest and ankles are filling up with fluid. Mike’s dad thinks all doctors are quacks! So she gets out of the hospital into her husband’s care but he can’t care for her because he does not know how to give her the medication. So Mike’s brother does this but last night when he goes over, he gets into an argument with his dad and dad calls the cops on him. So needless to say we have are hands full at the moment.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2016)

Bummer sorry to hear all this Julie. Hope things turn around soon for you.


----------



## TonyR (Apr 3, 2016)

Know wonder you make so much wine. Good Luck, getting old sucks


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 3, 2016)

How saddening, Julie. I wish you and your family the best of luck in those difficult, difficult situations.


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 7, 2016)

Yikes Julie!! Don't know how I missed this thread. "When it rains,,,,,,,,,". A deep breath and a big gulp,,,,, things will settle. Get together sometime soon..


----------



## Tnuscan (Apr 7, 2016)

Julie, prayers for healing and peace your way.


----------

